# California scents



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

After hearing a lot about them on here I have ordered 5 from ebay:thumb:

I ordered the aluminium tins, well they said they were for cars.

What size are they and where do you guys put them? Or do you use the magic tree style ones?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

SNAKEBITE said:


> After hearing a lot about them on here I have ordered 5 from ebay:thumb:
> 
> I ordered the aluminium tins, well they said they were for cars.
> 
> What size are they and where do you guys put them? Or do you use the magic tree style ones?


Under the seat, or any little cubby hole you can find. I presume because you got them off eBay you wont have the adjustable lids, which are vital for me. My Cherry ones been in the car over 4 months with the adjustable lids slightly open and everyone who get in my car comments on it :thumb:


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I went back and bought the lids.

Didn't realise they were that vital but thought there must be a reason for them!!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

SNAKEBITE said:


> I went back and bought the lids.
> 
> Didn't realise they were that vital but thought there must be a reason for them!!


:lol: if you just take the lid off the tin its overpoweringly strong! If you leave the vent open on mine fairly wide its strong after 4 months :thumb:


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

yep def need the lids, and only open the lids a littel otherwise they die after 2-3 weeks


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Got them yesterday and have put the first one in.
"Capistrano coconut".

Not as strong as I had hoped, infact it is almost unsmallable, however it was the weakest of the lot on the "scratch and sniff" lid sticker.

I am going to leave it for a few days then swap it out for a "Palm Springs Pineapple" which seems a LOT stronger.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Have to say, not overly impressed with these, lids aren't adjustable so not a lot of use!


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

paranoid73 said:


> Have to say, not overly impressed with these, lids aren't adjustable so not a lot of use!


Adjustable lids are available though mate. I bought a pack of 4 on ebay.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

If you get in touch with Prism Detailing (Robert) he can prob send you some, he supplies Cal Scents and has the adjustable lids :thumb:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

When the smell dies off a bit give a sprintz of water to revive the smell


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

thehogester said:


> Adjustable lids are available though mate. I bought a pack of 4 on ebay.


Thanks, If you happen to find them can you post the link, as I cant find adjustable lids anywhere or on e bay.


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

paranoid73 said:


> Thanks, If you happen to find them can you post the link, as I cant find adjustable lids anywhere or on e bay.


Here you go mate http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-CALIFORNIA-SCENTS-LIDS-/150460398269?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2308237abd#ht_3136wt_941


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

thehogester said:


> Here you go mate http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-CALIFORNIA-...CarParts_SM&hash=item2308237abd#ht_3136wt_941


:lol:

They're charging you for something you should be getting for free. Ours come with the scents. 

Alex


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

EliteCarCare said:


> :lol:
> 
> They're charging you for something you should be getting for free. Ours come with the scents.
> 
> Alex


Id hope so for £3.56 mate :doublesho:lol:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

thehogester said:


> Id hope so for £3.56 mate :doublesho:lol:


It's a fair price, I've seen them go for much more than that, and we don't need to compete with the "stack it high, sell it cheap merchants on eBay". 

Alex


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

I've tried pretty much all of the these; they are hit and miss in terms of stregth. Some of the stronger scents are cherry, bubblegum and new car (although this one smells like bleach!)

If you choose the likes of linen, coconut etc, the smell is weak and only lasts for a couple of weeks at the most. I've currently got a cherry one in my car (kept loose under the seat) and it's still going strong 3 months on.

There was a thread on here a while back with a poll on favourite 'flavours'. Might be worth a look...


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

EliteCarCare said:


> It's a fair price, I've seen them go for much more than that, and we don't need to compete with the "stack it high, sell it cheap merchants on eBay".
> 
> Alex


Thats fair enough mate. But im just saying that the £1.50 for the lids is no big deal if you are buying from the "stack em high merchants"


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

thehogester said:


> Here you go mate http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-CALIFORNIA-SCENTS-LIDS-/150460398269?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2308237abd#ht_3136wt_941


Are they adjustable? as they look like standard lids.


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

paranoid73 said:


> Are they adjustable? as they look like standard lids.


Yeah they are mate. If you look closely, the 4 are at different stages of opening.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Opened the Pineapple one today as I wanted a stronger smell.

Wonder what it will be like when I get in the car after work......................


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Ive tried a few. Think i like the cherry one best, but smell seems to fade within a few weeks. 

Still prefer these to anything else available atm!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

It's been a couple of weeks now and the "Napa Grape" not pineapple as previously stated is going well.

Subtle but consistant. Only got it open a wee bit but the smell is there and is nice.

I would say that so far it is going well.


----------



## CALIFORNIA (Jan 2, 2010)

i try Mango and Delight-- are a stronger smell:thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive recently purchase 8 more air scents directly from them and they have been supplied with the normal lids rather than the adjustable ones. They are listed on the website as being supplied with adjustable ones and I put a note on the order to supply them with them as well 

Ive just sent them an email to see if they can supply them for me, has anyone else had any issies with lids direct from them?

TIA


----------



## O.C.D (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks very much guys just bought 4 cherry of ebay for £8.99 cant wait to grt them


----------



## CALIFORNIA (Jan 2, 2010)

gr33n said:


> Ive recently purchase 8 more air scents directly from them and they have been supplied with the normal lids rather than the adjustable ones. They are listed on the website as being supplied with adjustable ones and I put a note on the order to supply them with them as well
> 
> Ive just sent them an email to see if they can supply them for me, has anyone else had any issies with lids direct from them?
> 
> TIA


from who??


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

CALIFORNIA said:


> from who??


from there http://www.airfreshenerco.com/

Ive sent an email but no reply at the moment


----------



## connersz (May 3, 2010)

These are good, had one before but no idea they were so popular.

Impressed with Newport new car after testing a million at a show.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

connersz said:


> These are good, had one before but no idea they were so popular.
> 
> Impressed with Newport new car after testing a million at a show.


There are a few massive threads about the best scents:thumb: Trouble is you start asking what everyone's favourites are and you get the entire list of products they sell :lol:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

can you get something like a scratch n sniff sample card? Want to get some but no idea what any are like and given how many there are it could be an expensive business finding one I really like!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Shug said:


> can you get something like a scratch n sniff sample card? Want to get some but no idea what any are like and given how many there are it could be an expensive business finding one I really like!


As far as I know you cant. There are scratch adn sniff things on the top of each can but oersonally I dont think they smell anything like the actual thing once its opened :thumb:

I can recommend Coronado Cherry :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I've got the Vanilla one and what a let down, it does smell nice but not for very long


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

uruk hai said:


> I've got the Vanilla one and what a let down, it does smell nice but not for very long


Have you moved the little boards around? or tried a quick spritz of water? Also I heard they produce more scent if you take the 3 boards out and lay them flat on top of each other rather than side by side.

I know some scents dont last as long as others but it might just be that youve personally got used to it, i cant really smell mine that much but everyone who gets in my car comments on the cherry one:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm going to try dampening them with water and see what happens, I have turned the blocks and it made no noticeable difference.


----------



## connersz (May 3, 2010)

Personally i found a lot of them were just too fruity, did anyone think the same or do they make more sense in the car lol


----------



## CALIFORNIA (Jan 2, 2010)

try artic ice or laguna breeze:thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

CALIFORNIA said:


> try artic ice or laguna breeze:thumb:


Laguna Breeze is nice, ive only got about 5 more left to put in the car :lol: Im Just waiting for my Cherry one to die, its only been in since January :lol:


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

gr33n said:


> Laguna Breeze is nice, ive only got about 5 more left to put in the car :lol: Im Just waiting for my Cherry one to die, its only been in since January :lol:


Ha, my cherry still refuses to die too! :devil:


----------



## CALIFORNIA (Jan 2, 2010)

is too strong cherry =))


----------

